# So I took a load of pictures



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Got bored earlier and decided to take some pictures of the females

One picture of each mouse because I took way too many haha


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

More


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Even more haha


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Silver


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Cute does! Are they banded?


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

I believe so lol! Silver had a few banded girls in her litter and one banded boy! Or that's what iv been told they are lol! I hunted high and low for these females, silver from a pet shop and saffy and buttons came from a breeder! The babies are getting big now too lol! All weaned and waiting to go to new homes! They were awfully popular with a few forum members


----------



## kyrabbit (Jan 11, 2013)

So cute!!!
My guys hate having their pictures taken these days. I'm home all day, heavily pregnant and have nothing better to do than try to take cute pictures of them, haha.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

kyrabbit said:


> So cute!!!
> My guys hate having their pictures taken these days. I'm home all day, heavily pregnant and have nothing better to do than try to take cute pictures of them, haha.


You should post them! We love cute mousey pics!


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

kyrabbit said:


> So cute!!!
> My guys hate having their pictures taken these days. I'm home all day, heavily pregnant and have nothing better to do than try to take cute pictures of them, haha.


Aww congratulations on your baby coming! So exciting!!!

Yeah I stole someone's idea of using a round tub to get pictures because otherwise they run about mad haha


----------

